# Jon Jones on Thiago Silva: I'd love to give him a slap in the face



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Tensions seemed to run high between Thiago Silva and Brandon Vera throughout much of their UFC 125 match-up, as the two made verbal exchanges and took turns throwing up their arms at one another. However, as the bout progressed it was clear who was the dominant fighter on this night, as Vera struggled to find an answer for the Brazilian's relentless ground and pound. Then, late in the third round, Silva appeared to bring the taunts to another level, alternating between drumming on Vera's back and slapping the side of his face.
> 
> While its not the first time a competitor has resorted to such antics inside the octagon, at least one fighter took exception to Vera's behavior. Fellow Light Heavyweight Jon "Bones" Jones immediately took to his Twitter account and voiced his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> ...


http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Jon-Jones-on-Thiago-Silva-Id-love-to-give-him-a-slap-in-the-face-11479


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd say the whole nose thing took away from any humiliation caused by the slaps. 

When the fight was over, Thiago clapped for Brandon. That is all that matters to me.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

It is humiliating, but I don't think less of Vera because of that. He lost and that's all that matters, I personally don't take Silva's actions into serious consideration, perhaps he was just a little upset that he couldn't finish the fight via TKO or submission, so he wanted for this fight to be remembered.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never liked Thiago Silva he has always struck me as a fighter who isn't respectful but the slaps didn't bother me too much, like Rogan said if your opponent is just gonna turtle up with a minute left of the fight why risk breaking your hand.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> When the fight was over, Thiago clapped for Brandon. That is all that matters to me.


This, anyone who's fought professionally or unprofessionally knows it can present situations where emotions do get out, but Thiago showed respect when everything was over and that's all that counts.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I've never liked Thiago Silva he has always struck me as a fighter who isn't respectful but the slaps didn't bother me too much, like Rogan said if your opponent is just gonna turtle up with a minute left of the fight why risk breaking your hand.


Thiago is a strong dude and he smothered the hell out of Vera so he had no choice but to "turtle up". If Thiago was serious about finishing the fight he would have been landing blows/elbows/knees and not playing drums on the guys back. thats how I see it.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of thiago silva, his stupid "throat cutting" action after every fight always struck me as disturbing and wierd. Especially when he did it after his fight with Vera, lol seriously it was pointless. But then again pretty much any fighter that has a signature "thing" he does after a fight I.E. Liddells little arms down scream and Rampage Jacksons howling. It's stupid. and the slaps on the back were totally disrespectful. If he wanted to finish the fight maybe he should have tried hitting him in the ribs or something instead of head hunting the whole time on the ground. I hope he gets his shit pushed in by Rampage Jackson, even if it does mean that I have to watch that moron howl again.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The throat cutting thing is gay. I've hated Silva since the Jardine fight. After he KOd him he stood over him and shouted abuse at him, really classy stuff... :sarcastic02:
I hope Jones gets his wish at some point and makes a mess of thiago.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I've hated Silva since the Jardine fight.


That was twattish.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jon jones is an idiot, how is slapping somebody in the face any less disrespectful than PUNCHING SOMEONE IN THE FACE? News flash: they're in a fight, there's nothing disrespectful about striking someone.
And like Joe Rogan says, slaps and palm strikes can not only be effective but also prevent hand injuries which are common. Bas Rutten practically made a living with his vicious palm strikes.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The whole thing was comical to me. I didn't think any less of either fighter after it was said and done. It's entertainment for the fans, if anything. He did that playing drums motion for half a second, and those slaps, one of them broke veras nose. So they clearly could have ended the fight if Vera was less of a fighter and tapped.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

since when do we all love vera? seriously jon jones shut up, mind your own business and focus on the fight i think you will lose at 126, just because you are the next big thing doesn't mean we want to hear your feeling on everything. and i think thiago would beat jon


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

someone sounds angry :laugh:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> since when do we all love vera? *seriously jon jones shut up, mind your own business and focus on the fight i think you will lose at 126, just because you are the next big thing doesn't mean we want to hear your feeling on everything.* and *i think thiago would beat jon*


*That's just wrong!*

And *NO*!

Jon Jones knew what he was talking about. He beat Vera even worse than Thiago did, smashing Vera's face end sending him to surgery and a long lay off. But he didn't act disrespectful in any way towards Vera. 

So...he has been exactly in Thiago's place and he would know what he is talking about.

I wouldn't call Thiago's gesture totally offensive...but it was unnecessary to the outcome of the fight.

_PS: you mad at Jon Jones ?!_


----------



## shane_fitz (Apr 8, 2007)

I consider myself a vera fan and I'm fine with the slaps. I thought it was childish sure but ultimately harmless. It's absolutely no more disrespectful than Randy spanking Tito in their fight and everyone seemed to love that lol.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with him slapping Vera's back. I'm not the biggest fan of Couture, but he slapped Ortiz's ass and I don't recall ridicule for that. I understand the point Jones was making about the shame that Vera's going to experience. But Vera needs to experience some humility. When Silva tripped in the fight, Vera stuck his hands out like he was God. Even he knocked Silva out for a split second, that's disrespectful.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> *That's just wrong!*
> 
> And *NO*!
> 
> ...


i get chills on my back whenever jones speaks his mind, i wish he would kep his feelings to himself because stuff like this just makes me dislike him a little more everytime, and i will bet you that bader does win a decision. sorry limba:thumb02:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd like to see Jones vs Silva. That'd be a war.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would love to see this fight happen. That way Jones can take Silva down and break his face like he did to Vera. Silva has rubbed me the wrong way for a while now. The slapping at the end bothered me but not as much as his antics after the 1st round was over. Standing over Vera clapping and yelling at him is uncalled for.


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Jon jones is an idiot, how is slapping somebody in the face any less disrespectful than PUNCHING SOMEONE IN THE FACE? News flash: they're in a fight, there's nothing disrespectful about striking someone.
> And like Joe Rogan says, slaps and palm strikes can not only be effective but also prevent hand injuries which are common. Bas Rutten practically made a living with his vicious palm strikes.



You don't understand the definition of respect. Not only was he slapping his face he was also drumming his back and slapping his behind. What purpose does that serve? Joe Rogan himself was also shocked by those actions which is why he stated the only time he ever saw such strikes was when Bas did it. Just listen to the tone of his voice when he says it. I myself don't have anything against Thiago, but he obviously was being disrespectful there and his reasoning for it after the fight was comical.


----------



## bigwood103 (Jan 6, 2011)

Regardless if it was disrespectful or not thiago has everyone talking about him for it and that's what he wants. Gotta do what you gotta do to get your name out there and now everyone will be tuning into silva vs rampage hoping to see rampage kick his ass. Its marketing skill.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Am I the only one that is kind of starting to wear thin with Jon Jones? I mean he has something to say about everyone and he's beaten f*cking NO ONE yet...

Sure he's got all the potential in the world, but so did Brandon Vera among a lot of other young and athletic guys to come into the UFC.

Just shut up and train son, or for those Penn fans, Just Scrap.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...All the hype is around Jones, which he's earned. The kid is a phenom. He's getting a little cocky- which can be expected of a young, talented hyped fighter. Jon shouldn't have said that though. He may stir up bad blood with Thiago, which isn't a good idea no matter what LHW you are. Silva is still in the top ten for a reason. He is fearless, can give & take major punishment, a rock solid chin and is a bigtime pressure fighter. If Bones gets past Bader (which he most likely will), Silva will be waiting for him. Jones will have his hands full with Thiago. Silva certainly has the ability to stop bones in his tracks...


----------



## bigwood103 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can't wait to hear thiago's response to this. Has anyone heard a reply from him yet?


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...All the hype is around Jones, which he's earned. The kid is a phenom. He's getting a little cocky- which can be expected of a young, talented hyped fighter. Jon shouldn't have said that though. He may stir up bad blood with Thiago, which isn't a good idea no matter what LHW you are. Silva is still in the top ten for a reason. He is fearless, can give & take major punishment, a rock solid chin and is a bigtime pressure fighter. If Bones gets past Bader (which he most likely will), Silva will be waiting for him. Jones will have his hands full with Thiago. Silva certainly has the ability to stop bones in his tracks...


You think Thiago is in the title race after beating Vera and being 2-2 in his last 4 fights? If Jones wins he will either have a title shot or be in the #1 contender fight which would be shocking to see if Silva is the other participant in.

Can Thiago get there, absolutely but he still needs a cpl more wins IMO. Jones would prob tool Silva, he has the reach and if Silva presses, Jones is probably the best fighter at flipping a rushing guy onto the floor. If Silva fights cautiously he will get tagged over and over much like Machida did to him. Silva IMO is not a bad matchup for Jones, Someone like Davis, Rua and maybe Machida are the worst matchups for Jones IMO.

On another note comparing what Couture did to Ortiz and what Silva did to Vera are totally different, Ortiz ridiculed Couture as being an old man and wouldnt be able to keep up, hence with the match nearly over Couture made the gesture of spanking a little kid AND it was very light, I dont even know if Couture touched him. Silva played Bongos on a broken man, smacked his ass and face for over a min.

Personally I thought at the end of RD 1 when Silva stood over Vera was more disrespectful. Whoever said why does everyone love Vera now should look at this way. This action is universally disrespectful that everyone views Vera as a victim, esp when you throw in the fact that everyone knew if Vera lost he was going to get cut which is bad enough, humiliating a beaten broken man who is about to get cut is terrible IMO.

Silva won and he can act how he likes but just like Daley, Koscheck and others I wont be sad when the tables are turned.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rezin said:


> You think Thiago is in the title race after beating Vera and being 2-2 in his last 4 fights? If Jones wins he will either have a title shot or be in the #1 contender fight which would be shocking to see if Silva is the other participant in.
> 
> Can Thiago get there, absolutely but he still needs a cpl more wins IMO. Jones would prob tool Silva, he has the reach and if Silva presses, Jones is probably the best fighter at flipping a rushing guy onto the floor. If Silva fights cautiously he will get tagged over and over much like Machida did to him. Silva IMO is not a bad matchup for Jones, Someone like Davis, Rua and maybe Machida are the worst matchups for Jones IMO.
> 
> ...


butthurt, jones has no reason to stick his nose in everyones business, can't wait till bader knocks him down a peg


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

rezin said:


> You think Thiago is in the title race after beating Vera and being 2-2 in his last 4 fights? If Jones wins he will either have a title shot or be in the #1 contender fight which would be shocking to see if Silva is the other participant in.
> 
> Can Thiago get there, absolutely but he still needs a cpl more wins IMO. Jones would prob tool Silva, he has the reach and if Silva presses, Jones is probably the best fighter at flipping a rushing guy onto the floor. If Silva fights cautiously he will get tagged over and over much like Machida did to him. Silva IMO is not a bad matchup for Jones, Someone like Davis, Rua and maybe Machida are the worst matchups for Jones IMO.
> 
> ...


Rather early to tell, Bader V Jones or Thiago V Rampage should be next in line - perhaps winners can fight each other. I think the most convincing win is Jones...likely Jones will get first opportunity, unless Rashad wins then rematch with Thiago (my favorite over Rampage).


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...All the hype is around Jones, which he's earned. The kid is a phenom. He's getting a little cocky- which can be expected of a young, talented hyped fighter. Jon shouldn't have said that though. He may stir up bad blood with Thiago, which isn't a good idea no matter what LHW you are. Silva is still in the top ten for a reason. He is fearless, can give & take major punishment, a rock solid chin and is a bigtime pressure fighter. If Bones gets past Bader (which he most likely will), Silva will be waiting for him. Jones will have his hands full with Thiago. Silva certainly has the ability to stop bones in his tracks...


I highly doubt if Bones cares about stirring up bad blood. If Silva lets "bad blood" motivate him in the octagon, that will only spell disaster against someone like Bones, or almost any fighter from the Jackson camp for that matter. Matchup wise, Bones is Silva's antithesis. Also, doesn't Silva has to get past Rampage? I honestly don't care if he talks trash. This type of stuff actually builds interest in new fights. Also, I wouldn't doubt it if other fighters voice their opinions on different things as well. It just so happens that certain people get put under a microscope, and really he simply stated something that the majority of people felt about Silva's actions.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon Jones would smash Thiago.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are people really getting their panties in a bunch about slapping someone in the face during a contest in which the purpose is to beat the shit out of someone? Its a fight people, get over it; Brandon Vera should have stood up or defended himself in some way if he felt "disrespected".


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Are people really getting their panties in a bunch about slapping someone in the face during a contest in which the purpose is to beat the shit out of someone? Its a fight people, get over it; Brandon Vera should have stood up or defended himself in some way if he felt "disrespected".


Did you watch the fight? People are upset because he was playing drums on his back, not because of the open handed strikes. It was very disrespectful.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thiago want be playing drums when they set up the fight with Rampage. He'll be star gazing from his back.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Are people really getting their panties in a bunch about slapping someone in the face during a contest in which the purpose is to beat the shit out of someone? Its a fight people, get over it; Brandon Vera should have stood up or defended himself in some way if he felt "disrespected".


I take it you dont think high school bullys should be punished either? Is survival of the fittest your motto, since when should a loser be humiliated. Are you fine with ppl holding a submission on after the person taps out? 

If the purpose was to beat the shit out of someone, there would be no referee stoppages, 15 to "beat the shit out of your oppenent". MMA isnt human cockfighting and sports arent intended to to humiliate a defeated opponent it is to see whos the best.

Thiago Silva > Brandon Vera, no one is saying otherwise, the comment is Thiago Silva is a poor excuse for a human being. If you dont feel compassion for someone who trains there ass off and is about to get cut only to be humiliated at his exit well then you must be the guy laughing when someone at your job is laid off.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Thiago was just being funny in the middle of a boring round. The fans were booing.


I didn't see Vera caring? IIRC he had a grin on his face during it.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not a big Thiago fan but seems to me he is just one of those people who needs to be really fired up to fight - which tends to lead to dumb things like the end of round 1. 

And you cannot compare the bongo thing to a school bully, it's not like he pulled Vera out the crowd and humiliated him. Vera talks enough crap for anyone and rarely backs it up. 

Some people have to be really fired up and hate-filled to fight and thats fine, whatever works for you. But when the fight was over Thiago was respectful and clapped his opponent. 

Jones on the other hand seems to have something to say about everyone yet all the while trys to keep this holier-than-thou attitude. Just seems incredibly fake to me - oh i;m so humble, very humble but i would kick his ass and his etc.

Personally in the ring I think just about anything goes within the rules to win, if you have to play the bongo's on your opponents back to make him open up so you can hit him then fine.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Jones gets interviewed too often, and because of this he practices his perfect little angel personality too much; but no one cares what he thinks and he will piss off other fighters.

Fighters shouldn't be interviewed and have close ups when they're in the audience at an event until they are in title contention, it's bad for their ego and everyone loses touch on whether they are actually good or not.

Save all the media shit for when you're hanging with the big boys.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

These days it's hard to be someone's fan, because too often you have to deal with...let's call them "verbal attacks" towards that certain person you admire.
And it's normal. If everyone would go on cheering for the same person/fighter it would be a very boring place to live in.
I am a fan of Jon Jones. I love to see him fight. I think he is a very gifted fighter, both phisically and mentally and on top of this he is also a part of a great team. He has all the attributes to succed.
In his performances so far he has't shown anything else than respect towards his opponents, the fans, his coaches
and everyone involved.
I see a lot of hate towards him, because....*he gives interviews!* I mean...yeah, who is he, giving interviews and talking about MMA?! What gives him the right to speak his mind?!..participating in TV shows about MMA?! :sarcastic12:
He should be banned from doing that!:sarcastic12: "The fans" have spoken: he can only train and fight. Expressing your opinion about a subject shouldn't be allowed anymore!

Let's ban all fighters from ever expressing an opinion about anything. They can only fight and nothing else. 
Every fighter should have it's Twitter/Facebook account suspended. No more video blogs and shit like that also.:bye02::sarcastic12:



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> _Jon jones is an idiot_, how is slapping somebody in the face any less disrespectful than PUNCHING SOMEONE IN THE FACE? News flash: they're in a fight, there's nothing disrespectful about striking someone.
> And like Joe Rogan says, slaps and palm strikes can not only be effective but also prevent hand injuries which are common. Bas Rutten practically made a living with his vicious palm strikes.


_



Idiot
1. A foolish or stupid person.
2. A person of profound mental retardation having a mental age below three years and generally being unable to learn connected speech or guard against common dangers. The term belongs to a classification system no longer in use and is now considered offensive.

Click to expand...

_The Link is here...

Seems as though you have failed. 
Because according to the definition Jon Jones doesn't fit that description.
It's so easy sitting behind a keyboard and calling names, talking shit and pointing fingers. 
Jones was talking about the whole situation, especially Silva mimicking hitting the drums. The things Silva did were unnecessary. He was winning the fight comfortably, was in no danger whatsoever. He did what he did...that's it, can't change it. 




Life B Ez said:


> Am I the only one that is kind of starting to wear thin with Jon Jones? *I mean he has something to say about everyone and he's beaten f*cking NO ONE yet...*


Actually he doesn't. I wish he would get interviewed more often. He is one of the fighters that don't do a lot of talking between his fights.
Further more: he was talking about something that interests him a lot: being a fighter in the LHW division and giving your thoughts about a fight that could have implications on your carrer in the near future is normal. Plus: he now has something in common with Silva: they both destroyed Vera and his message was: you can do it even without having to do what Silva did.




Life B Ez said:


> Just shut up and train son, or for those Penn fans, Just Scrap.


Here you have Jones' Twitter comment after fans started to talk about his comments about Silva's actions:

*



"For all the Tiago Silva fans who had a problem with my comment, I want you all to know that I stand behind what I said 100%. Dominating someone in a fight is 1 thing, looking to simply humiliate them is another… Traditional martial artist always seemed to show honor and respect.. Anyways what’s done is done, I’m headed to the gym to make sure nothing like that ever happens to me.”

Click to expand...

*So you see, he knows what to do!



UFC_OWNS said:


> butthurt, *jones has no reason to stick his nose in everyones business*, can't wait till bader knocks him down a peg


Every fighter has something to say about the sport of MMA. They need to do this, or else it would be so much boring for the fans.
_PS: i haven't seen people getting upset/mad about BJ, GSP, Lesnar, Anderson or Rampage when they use Twitter or any other media channels to express an opinion. Strange?! Huh?_



SM33 said:


> I think Jones gets interviewed too often, and because of this he practices his perfect little angel personality too much; but no one cares what he thinks and he will piss off other fighters.


On the contrary. Like i've said before: Jones is one of the fighters who talk the least in between fights.

He talks once and people get all over him.

But when Sonnen opens his mouth ans peaks trash about everyone...that's gold isn't it.
Or 
When James Toney, a nobody these days, a complete embarassement for MMA..opens his mouth and talks so much shit and nonsense...everyone is thrilled and every thread about his antics gets a 5 star rating and thousands of responses. 
It's a shame really: that you have nobody speaking his mind and people giving him attention and on the other side you have a young talented prospect for the sport of MMA speeaking his mind about something that interests him...and people are jumping all over him.

Don't know where you get the whole "angel personality" also, but you know what: there are people who care what he says. I am one of them and i am sure there are a lot of them out there.



SM33 said:


> Fighters shouldn't be interviewed and have close ups when they're in the audience at an event until they are in title contention, it's bad for their ego and everyone loses touch on whether they are actually good or not.
> 
> Save all the media shit for when you're hanging with the big boys.


Damn right! Full censor. :sarcastic12:

Only Lesnar, Velsaquez, BJ, Anderson, Rampage, Wanderlei, Rashad and GSP should be interviewed. Screw everyone else. Nobody wants to know about the others. 
the other have no fans. :sarcastic12:

If others wanna give interviews they should create their own television and talk there. 

PS: it's like me telling you to not post here anymore, until you have 1500-3000 + posts. What are you doing here "talking with the big boys". 
"it's bad for your ego and you could lose touch on whether your posts are actually good or not"
_*Being ironic_

Best regards to everyone!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would far far prefer all MMA fighters to be actual fans like Jones and watch the events and have opinions on it rather than them all be like Brock and not care wat goes on outside their fights.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

If Jon Jones is so classy why is he saying "oh Id love to give him a slap in the face", last time I checked someone who is respectful doesnt throw those kind of comments around regardless of what someone else has done (especially if nothing was even done to him). Jones should be worrying about Bader right now cause after his loss no one will even care about his comments.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Thiago Silva is a grade A gobshite. He has a chip on his shoulder and is a complete weirdo. Watch the behind the scenes of American top team and see the part where Silva is pacing up and down. He makes this bizzare squealing sound as hes pacing.

I think hes a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Am I the only one that is kind of starting to wear thin with Jon Jones? I mean he has something to say about everyone and he's beaten f*cking NO ONE yet...
> 
> Sure he's got all the potential in the world, but so did Brandon Vera among a lot of other young and athletic guys to come into the UFC.
> 
> Just shut up and train son, or for those Penn fans, Just Scrap.


Kind of started to wear thin? You have hated Jones since for ever....You have always looked to criticize him and his performances, i remember your posts. Dont act like you ever liked him in the first place.

It not ok for Jones, a professional fighter who trains every day to say some thing about other fighters, but its perfectly fine for you and many others who sit behind their keyboards to make all the criticism they want....

My bad for the double.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> On the contrary. Like i've said before: Jones is one of the fighters who talk the least in between fights.
> 
> He talks once and people get all over him.
> 
> ...





> Damn right! Full censor.
> 
> Only Lesnar, Velsaquez, BJ, Anderson, Rampage, Wanderlei, Rashad and GSP should be interviewed. Screw everyone else. Nobody wants to know about the others.
> the other have no fans.
> ...


On the contrary, I think Sonnen and Toney are mouthy knobs as well, the fewer interviews with those two the better.

No one is seeing the other side to Jones' comments. Jones absolutely smashed Vera. Vera just got owned again, and Jones is there straight away talking about how humiliating it must be for Vera and how Thiago should have shown more respect, yet Vera was laughing at the end and Thiago did show respect at the end of the fight.

Jones' comments are false and patronizing, he's taking it upon himself to act in defense of a fighter he already destroyed, making that fighter look even worse and making himself look even more dominant.

Another point to note, he's starting on Silva so he's got a fight to fall back on if he becomes No.1 contender and Evans somehow beats Rua, because he would no longer be interested in the title in that situation and will need more mid-tier fighters to buff his record with until someone else is champ.

Jones IS getting a bit big for his boots.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Kind of started to wear thin? You have hated Jones since for ever....You have always looked to criticize him and his performances, i remember your posts. Dont act like you ever liked him in the first place.
> 
> It not ok for Jones, a professional fighter who trains every day to say some thing about other fighters, *but its perfectly fine for you and many others who sit behind their keyboards to make all the criticism they want....
> *
> My bad for the double.


we all sit behind our keyboards & criticize fighters?
dude... it's an *online mma forum*... :confused02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

rachel<3shogun said:


> we all sit behind our keyboards & criticize fighters?
> dude... it's an *online mma forum*... :confused02:


The point he is making is if we are all entitled to air our opinions about something why can't Jones, since he is a fan of the sport too? 
Apparently many think as soon as you become a pro fighter you aren't allowed opinions anymore!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if he has a problem with Silva, then just ask to fight him.


or fight him behind a venue in the street... less talk, more action.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> The point he is making is if we are all entitled to air our opinions about something why can't Jones, since he is a fan of the sport too?
> Apparently many think as soon as you become a pro fighter you aren't allowed opinions anymore!


i didn't say he wasn't allowed an opinion. my point is he's an idiot & thiago showed respect after the fight anyway.
"Wow that slapping was so disrespectful.. I'd love to give him a slap in the face."
contradictory statement much?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Kind of started to wear thin? You have hated Jones since for ever....You have always looked to criticize him and his performances, i remember your posts. Dont act like you ever liked him in the first place.
> 
> It not ok for Jones, a professional fighter who trains every day to say some thing about other fighters, but its perfectly fine for you and many others who sit behind their keyboards to make all the criticism they want....
> 
> My bad for the double.


I never criticize his performance, I'm just hesitant to buy his hype. He hasn't proven anything yet as far as I'm concerned. He has all the potential to be great but like I said so have plenty of other people.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Ryan Bader >> Thiago Silva >> Jon Jones

Jones would (will) crush them both. If Jones wants to send a message he could Thiago out of commission for a while (ala Hammill, Vera, Bonnar). Really if the Matushennko fight was allowed to go 15 more seconds or so, there's a good chance Vlad would have a broken facial bone as well.

I have mad respect for T. Silva as a fighter, but Jones' power, force, speed and precision brutal GnP is in a league of it's own. This is the year that LHW gets cleaned out by JBJ.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

limba said:


> These days it's hard to be someone's fan, because too often you have to deal with...let's call them "verbal attacks" towards that certain person you admire.
> And it's normal. If everyone would go on cheering for the same person/fighter it would be a very boring place to live in.
> I am a fan of Jon Jones. I love to see him fight. I think he is a very gifted fighter, both phisically and mentally and on top of this he is also a part of a great team. He has all the attributes to succed.
> In his performances so far he has't shown anything else than respect towards his opponents, the fans, his coaches
> ...


Did you really need to go through all that to justify your boy giving interviews? Dictionary definitions? Seriously? Your love has reached a whole new level, perhaps even more annoying than UFC_OWNS’s man love for Bader.

Not everyone is gonna love your boy’s attitude as much as you do. I don’t really care for his “I’m humble and it’s all thanks to the glory of God” schtick that he does before and after every fight. But I will tune in to watch him fight, and so do all those on here that bash his attitude. 

Take it easy, pal. Put your Jon Jones pajamas on and get some sleep. He isn’t losing any sleep over this and neither should you.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rachel<3shogun said:


> we all sit behind our keyboards & criticize fighters?
> dude... it's an *online mma forum*... :confused02:


You dont ******* say....


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I see no problems in what Jones said. He is allowed to speak his mind and I really hope he gets a chance to squash Silva. I am just glad Rampage gets his shot at Silva. I smell a KO of the night for Rampage.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Thiago Silva is a bad dude. He's going to have his hands full if he wants to slap him in the face. Silva will not go quietly.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rachel<3shogun said:


> i didn't say he wasn't allowed an opinion. my point is he's an idiot & thiago showed respect after the fight anyway.
> "Wow that slapping was so disrespectful.. I'd love to give him a slap in the face."
> contradictory statement much?


You completely missed the point of my post. I posted in response to a guy who was basically saying "it isnt ok for Jones to criticize another fighter, that makes him a douche. But yet its perfectly fine for me to sit on a keyboard and bash any fighter i want to".

Jones is a fighter and hes a fan, he is entitled to give his opinion and say what ever the **** he likes about MMA or any other fighter, just like we do on our computers. 

Jones said publicly what many of us were thinking in the first place, you must also think that everyone else that thinks Thiago is a classless prick for his actions is an idiot too.....

So because Thiago showed respect after the fight, everyone should just forgive and forget..... Yea, like when anderson silva completely embarrassed and humiliated Maia in front of every one, but he then bowed down to him at the end of the fight and "shown respect", lets all just forget how he humiliated Maia. No, doesnt work like that.

This isnt the first time Thiago has acted like a complete prick in the octagon either, it isnt a one off.

Check out the american top team vidoc, the man is a nut job.

Oh and by "id love to give him a slap in the face", thats really a figure of speech for "I'd love to wipe the floor with this arrogant prick in the octagon". He doesnt literally mean he wants to slap him in the face or play the drums on him....


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

Thiago is not a nut job.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> Thiago is not a nut job.


Pacing up and down in the locker room and squealing like some kind of unidentified sea monster is a clear indication that there might be a screw or two loose up there.

Edit: What would be funny too, is if Jones came on this forum and posted the exact same opinion about Thiago. Everyone on here would be licking his ass.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

He was pacing like that to get ready. Every competitor has their own way that they prepare for compeition. Unbelieveable that you would say such thing judging by the way Silva prepares before a FIGHT. You have to get your heart rate up before you go into a fight or the other dude is going to blow you away in most cases. YOu succccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> He was pacing like that to get ready. Every competitor has their own way that they prepare for compeition. Unbelieveable that you would say such thing judging by the way Silva prepares before a FIGHT. You have to get your heart rate up before you go into a fight or the other dude is going to blow you away in most cases. YOu succccckkkkkkkkkkk


I guess you missed the part of my post where i said he started squealing like some sort of sea creature. Pacing is perfectly normal, shouting at yourself, normal, squealing??? Not normal behaviour.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

strikersrevenge said:


> He was pacing like that to get ready. Every competitor has their own way that they prepare for compeition. Unbelieveable that you would say such thing judging by the way Silva prepares before a FIGHT. You have to get your heart rate up before you go into a fight or the other dude is going to blow you away in most cases. YOu succccckkkkkkkkkkk


That's true still a little over the top though. I have to say the guys that scare me the most are the ones who are compleatly calm and emotionless before a fight. Reminds me of an SOG officer my dad once knew.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> You completely missed the point of my post. I posted in response to a guy who was basically saying "it isnt ok for Jones to criticize another fighter, that makes him a douche. But yet its perfectly fine for me to sit on a keyboard and bash any fighter i want to".
> 
> Jones is a fighter and hes a fan, he is entitled to give his opinion and say what ever the **** he likes about MMA or any other fighter, just like we do on our computers.
> 
> ...


thank you for implying i'm an idiot. i understand what he means.
jon jones can have any opinion he wants, the point is he should probably do something more productive, seeing as he's beaten *no one* of any significance. 
that's my opinion, which i'm entitled to. just like jones is entitled to his.
troll.


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> You dont ******* say....


then don't say stupid sh*t
"It not ok for Jones, a professional fighter who trains every day to say some thing about other fighters, but its perfectly fine for you and many others who sit behind their keyboards to make all the criticism they want...."

This is what it's like to have a conversation with McKeever


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rachel<3shogun said:


> thank you for implying i'm an idiot. i understand what he means.
> jon jones can have any opinion he wants, the point is he should probably do something more productive, seeing as he's beaten *no one* of any significance.
> that's my opinion, which i'm entitled to. just like jones is entitled to his.
> troll.


You are an idiot. You completely misunderstood my post, which was fairly easy to understand. Do some thing more productive? Implying he isnt training his ass off every day? He has an opponent booked, Ryan Bader and hes obviously training hard for the fight? What could he do to be more productive? He was clearly pissed off at Thiagos lack of sportsmanship and pure arrogance in that fight and thought he would speak his mind about it. I respect him for that. I like fighters who speak their mind.

Hes beaten no one of significance and thats his fault? Hes only fighting who the ufc matchmakers book him up with. And so far, hes completely dismantled each and every one of them.



rachel<3shogun said:


> then don't say stupid sh*t
> "It not ok for Jones, a professional fighter who trains every day to say some thing about other fighters, but its perfectly fine for you and many others who sit behind their keyboards to make all the criticism they want...."


And how is that stupid shit? I'll explain it again to you. That post was in response to a guy who called Jones a douche for criticising another fighter, yet then feels free to bash any fighter he wants on the internet. What do you not get?


----------



## rachel<3shogun (Jan 4, 2011)

> And how is that stupid shit? I'll explain it again to you. That post was in response to a guy who called Jones a douche for criticising another fighter, yet then feels free to bash any fighter he wants on the internet. What do you not get?


it's an internet forum, that's what you do.
trying to have a conversation with someone who is obviously a child is not worth my time. have a good one.
btw use spell check.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You are an idiot. You completely misunderstood my post, which was fairly easy to understand. Do some thing more productive? Implying he isnt training his ass off every day? He has an opponent booked, Ryan Bader and hes obviously training hard for the fight? What could he do to be more productive? He was clearly pissed off at Thiagos lack of sportsmanship and pure arrogance in that fight and thought he would speak his mind about it. I respect him for that. I like fighters who speak their mind.
> 
> Hes beaten no one of significance and thats his fault? Hes only fighting who the ufc matchmakers book him up with. And so far, hes completely dismantled each and every one of them.
> 
> ...


How much can you insult people without getting a warning, this is just ******* ridiculous, oh and I never called him a douche McKeever and I never "implied" he wasn't training. I said just shut up and fight, he has been talking about a lot of people that have nothing to do with him lately. He said something about Anderson Silva recently too. I had no issue with Jones until he started doing that, I just said he hasn't fought anyone yet. Which he hasn't, he's very talented but he's starting to let his arrogance show.

The best part of all this, is that if Bader kicks his ass at 126, he'll go down just like Vera, people calling him a can and over hyped.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rachel<3shogun said:


> it's an internet forum, that's what you do.
> trying to have a conversation with someone who is obviously a child is not worth my time. have a good one.
> btw use spell check.


Are you actually that dumb? You must have read my quote a good three or four times now and you still do not get it?

How can i explain this any easier, i'll try again.

Yes, this is an MMA forum where we are free to give our opinions on MMA and the fighters. 

Now my original post, was a reply to life Be Ez. Still with me? He claimed that Jones was a douche for giving his OPINION on Thiago's behaviour towards Vera. Yet, he thinks its perfectly fine for himself to give his opinions and bash any fighter he wants on the internet. Do you understand?

What gives Life Be Ez the privilege of bashing other fighters and getting away with it, but when a fighter like Jon Jones does it, that instantly makes him a douche bag?!

I've tried to explain it as clear as possible.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Are you actually that dumb? You must have read my quote a good three or four times now and you still do not get it?
> 
> How can i explain this any easier, i'll try again.
> 
> ...


Please quote where I called Jones a douche McKeever or STFU about it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


>


Quoted for the truth, funny it's all McKeever seems to do.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Please quote where I called Jones a douche McKeever or STFU about it.


Good one. You didnt call him a douche, but in your post you are quite clearly hating on Jon Jones for voicing his opinion on another fighters actions. In other words you think hes a douche for saying what he did about Thiago. Dont even try and deny this.

As i said in that post, this goes way back. You have been hating on Jones for a long time and were always the first to criticize him or his performances. 

As for Rachel, she left me neg rep for my opinion before this all started calling me an asshole which is why im being a bit hostile.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Good one. You didnt call him a douche, but in your post you are quite clearly hating on Jon Jones for voicing his opinion on another fighters actions. In other words you think hes a douche for saying what he did about Thiago. Dont even try and deny this.
> 
> As i said in that post, this goes way back. You have been hating on Jones for a long time and were always the first to criticize him or his performances.
> 
> As for Rachel, she left me neg rep for my opinion before this all started calling me an asshole which is why im being a bit hostile.


So you know what I'm thinking? Are you psychic McKeever? I have never "hated" on Jones in anyone eyes other than his fanboy's. I have issue with any fighter who is constantly calling out or talking about people that don't have much to do with them, i.e guys like Mir and Jones lately. 

But I guess you're right, if I don't buy the hype around him I'm hating. When he fights and beats someone close to the top ten I'll start giving him his due, because his hype will be deserved. Right now, I don't think it is, his best win is what? Brandon Vera? Stephan Bonnar?

And you're always hostile with anyone tat disagrees with you McKeever don't act like this is something new.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Quoted for the truth, funny it's all McKeever seems to do.


 Right. He should stop arguing with himself. 

Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryankmfdm said:


> Right. He should stop arguing with himself.
> 
> Oh, wait . . .


Haven't been arguing with the guy......learned a while ago it's better to just "walk away" unless you're going to agree with him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So you know what I'm thinking? Are you psychic McKeever? I have never "hated" on Jones in anyone eyes other than his fanboy's. I have issue with any fighter who is constantly calling out or talking about people that don't have much to do with them, i.e guys like Mir and Jones lately.
> 
> But I guess you're right, if I don't buy the hype around him I'm hating. When he fights and beats someone close to the top ten I'll start giving him his due, because his hype will be deserved. Right now, I don't think it is, his best win is what? Brandon Vera? Stephan Bonnar?
> 
> And you're always hostile with anyone tat disagrees with you McKeever don't act like this is something new.


Just to point out, i, am not a Jon Jones fan. How does Thiago Silva have nothing to do with him? Just like JJ, hes a contender in the LHW division, he has everything to do with him. He was pissed off by Silvas actions (like many of us were) and called him out on it. Fair fuckin play to him i say.

So until any fighter has faced some top 10 competition, you shouldnt be hyping them up? It isnt that you arnt hyping him up, its that you have NEVER given him credit for his performances, ever. Fair enough, after he demolished Vera you could just say your still not a believer, but all you do was try to criticise his performance and give ZERO credit for a pretty flawless performance. I have never seen you give him any credit what so ever which just reeks of hate.

He has DEMOLISHED everyone he has faced so far, including tossing a very strong and solid wrestler (matt hamill) around like a rag doll. That has to be worth a little bit of credit.

JJ has DOMINATED solid fighters who have never really been dominated before in their entire careers. He hasnt just beaten guys, hes destroyed them. Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

being calm has nothing to do with heart rate or breathing or squealing lol.....being calm is mental.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> being calm has nothing to do with heart rate or breathing or squealing lol.....being calm is mental.


Quote of the week.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the fine line in this debate is, yes Jon Jones is allowed an opinion like everyone else, but his opinions have much bigger implications than ours do, so he does need to watch what he says; we don't need to.

And he obviously does need to watch what he says sometimes because his comments do annoy quite a few people, and those people don't feel he's established enough to say some of the things he does. Which is a perfectly reasonable opinion, it is a sport where the competitors have a lot of control over what impression they give of themselves.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I think the fine line in this debate is, yes Jon Jones is allowed an opinion like everyone else, but his opinions have much bigger implications than ours do, so he does need to watch what he says; we don't need to.
> 
> And he obviously does need to watch what he says sometimes because his comments do annoy quite a few people, and those people don't feel he's established enough to say some of the things he does. Which is a perfectly reasonable opinion, it is a sport where the competitors have a lot of control over what impression they give of themselves.


Easily the best point anyone has made on this thread. If someone on here calls Anderson Silva a clown no one cares but his fans on here. If Randy Couture calls Silva a clown it becomes a big issue. So Professional fighters need to maintain a professional attitude even while talking about other fighters. So saying you want to slap another fighter can cause issues.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TheJame said:


> Did you really need to go through all that to justify your boy giving interviews? Dictionary definitions? Seriously? *Your love* has reached a whole new level, perhaps even more annoying than UFC_OWNS’s man love for Bader.
> 
> Not everyone is gonna love your boy’s attitude as much as you do. I don’t really care for his “I’m humble and it’s all thanks to the glory of God” schtick that he does before and after every fight. But I will tune in to watch him fight, and so do all those on here that bash his attitude.


Congratulations on reading my post.
Hope it wasn't a big ordeal for you. Wouldn't want that happening to my readers.

Moving forward then.


> "Your love..."


?!?!?
I'm sorry. I tried to understand, but i couldn't. So i looked up on the internet for the word "love".


> Love -
> 1. a profoundly tender, passionate affection for another person
> 2. a feeling of warm personal attachment or deep affection, as for a parent, child, or friend
> 3. sexual passion or desire
> ...


What is love?!?!?

Thanks to you, i just found out i love Jon Jones!
Thanks again kind sir!



TheJame said:


> Take it easy, pal. *Put your Jon Jones pajamas on and get some sleep.* He isn’t losing any sleep over this and neither should you.


I'm sorry, i don't have Jon Jones pajamas. And i thank you for your care. But i wasn't losing any sleep you know.
It was 11:16 am when i wrote the other post. I'm on another continent....You know...all that "time zone" s**t and stuff like that. 

PS: if you didn't notice the sarcasm in my first post, then you should read it again. You might have missed some things.
You did figure out however the fact that i am a fan of Jon Jones. Good job on that one. If you think i should take it easy though, i'm sorry i have no idea what you're talking about.
You see, i like to use arguments in my posts. I think i did a good job on expressing my opinion about this subject. 
Just like Jones expressed his. WOW...what do you know...i'm like Jon Jones.

Too bad he doesn't love me like i love him. 
Wonder wich pajamas he slept in?! :confused02::sarcastic12:





rachel<3shogun said:


> i didn't say he wasn't allowed an opinion. my point is he's an idiot & thiago showed respect after the fight anyway.
> *"Wow that slapping was so disrespectful.. I'd love to give him a slap in the face."*
> contradictory statement much?


Sonnen before the Silva fight: "I'm gonna put a beating on Anderson Silva"
BJ Penn before the GSP fight: "To the death Georges...to the death"
Josh Koscheck before the GSP fight: "I'm gonna knock him out"
Rampage straight to Rashad's face: "I'm gonna knock you out clean"

Jon Jones: " I'd love to give him a slap in the face"


See the similarities?! 
Need help?!

PS: i've put a link to the definition of the world "idiot". You might take a look at that before calling Jon Jones an idiot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> Sonnen before the Silva fight: "I'm gonna put a beating on Anderson Silva"
> BJ Penn before the GSP fight: "To the death Georges...to the death"
> Josh Koscheck before the GSP fight: "I'm gonna knock him out"
> Rampage straight to Rashad's face: "I'm gonna knock you out clean"
> ...


I think the difference, at least for me is that those guys were about to fight the people they were talking about. Jon has been talking about fighting guys he's not close to matched up with, i.e Anderson Silva.

If Jon was going into a fight with Thiago and brought this up, I wouldn't have anything bad to say about it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I think the difference, at least for me is that those guys were about to fight the people they were talking about. Jon has been talking about fighting guys he's not close to matched up with, i.e Anderson Silva.
> 
> If Jon was going into a fight with Thiago and brought this up, I wouldn't have anything bad to say about it.


So you have a problem with calling other fighters out. Personally i dont see the problem in fighters calling other fighters out, even the mighty anderson siva (who is a terrible stylistic match up for JJ).

Thats fair enough, but i really dont see the big deal in guys calling other fighters out. It isnt like Thiago Silva is out of his league or Anderson Silva.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

well im not an expert i just see what fighters do before a fight and there is a reason for it its not just being a nut job. bye.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> well im not an expert i just see what fighters do before a fight and there is a reason for it its not just being a nut job. bye.


Really? When was the last time you witnessed a fighter squeal before a fight?

And being calm rather than nervous and tense has every thing to do with your heart rate.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I think the fine line in this debate is, yes Jon Jones is allowed an opinion like everyone else, but his opinions have much bigger implications than ours do, so he does need to watch what he says; we don't need to.
> 
> *And he obviously does need to watch what he says sometimes because his comments do annoy quite a few people, and those people don't feel he's established enough to say some of the things he does.* Which is a perfectly reasonable opinion, it is a sport where the competitors have a lot of control over what impression they give of themselves.


Definitely NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

What are you talking about?! 


> "He's not established enough to say some of the things he does"


This has to be one of the dumbest quotes i've seen.
And btw, i 'm not calling you dumb. I don't do sh*t like that. 
Define "ESTABLISHED"! the circumstances in hich he becomes established..the "what?", "when?", "why?" and "how?".
The last 5 pages of this thread were about the freedom of speech and being able to speak your mind, give an opinion about a certain subject. 
He is entitled to say whatever he wants! 

Not a single person, besides some "keyboard warriors" on MMAF and other forums have been almost "outraged" by his comments.
Not even Thiago Silva. I haven't seen the other fighters come out and criticise Jones. 
Bacause in this business, things like this are common, and usually they mean SHIT! 

If Jones would have said: "Silva was a jackass and an asshole for doing those things. I will break his face if he would try this with me. I will beat the shit out of him"....in that case.?! YEAH! crucify him. throw rocks at him.

But some of you have taken his words and used them against him without any solid arguments.




Life B Ez said:


> I think the difference, at least for me is that those guys were about to fight the people they were talking about. *Jon has been talking about fighting guys he's not close to matched up with, i.e Anderson Silva.
> *
> If Jon was going into a fight with Thiago and brought this up, I wouldn't have anything bad to say about it.


Except this situation, everything he said about others was a result of an *interview*.
With all the hype surrounding him, every MMA analyst, reporter wanted to get an interview with Jones and find out his thaughts about MMA or other stuff. He was invited in so many MMA shows like: MMA Live and Inside MMA, MMA insider and others. 
Should he have declined the interviews and TV appearences? Or...when asked about someone he isn't fighting he should be like: "i'm sorry. i'm not fighting this guy yet so i won't answer this question".

Does the GSP-Andeson Silva situation sound familiar? In almost all their interviews the interviewer asks them about fighting eachother. And they respond to the question. because it's normal. Just like Jones answering a question about Machida or Anderson Silva or whoever...

In this situation he gave an opinion, without being asked.
Let's shoot him!
Let's make a petition to have his twitter accound banned. No more free speech. :sarcastic12:

you've said you're not a Jones hater and i believe you. Otherwise i would be calling you a liar.

But daaamn. I didn't know Jon Jones has a "hate fan club" He is pretty private, doesn't talk that much between his fights. Even as a fan of his, it's pretty hard to find some news about him.
And yet, there are so many people hating on him.

Whatever guys. Hate all you want. 
Just make it fast or else it might spread and it could hurt.

Can't wait for Jones tot tweet again.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

there is a reason why Thiago Silva is in the UFC and has fought the best of the best, and his pre-fight routine is a testament to his skill. you on the other hand probably have trouble fighting with ur underwear. bye!!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> So you have a problem with calling other fighters out. Personally i dont see the problem in fighters calling other fighters out, even the mighty anderson siva (who is a terrible stylistic match up for JJ).
> 
> Thats fair enough, but i really dont see the big deal in guys calling other fighters out. It isnt like Thiago Silva is out of his league or Anderson Silva.


It's not so much calling a guy out. He's not really calling Thiago out saying he could beat him, he did call out Anderson, it's more he has a fight coming up soon. So imo I think he should be talking about Ryan Bader if he's going to talk about other fighters right now. Most guys say they are concentrating on the man in front of them when asked about a different fighter from the guy they are fighting soon. Jones has seemed to be talking about everyone but who he's fighting lately.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> there is a reason why Thiago Silva is in the UFC and has fought the best of the best, and his pre-fight routine is a testament to his skill. you on the other hand probably have trouble fighting with ur underwear. bye!!!!


GTFO troll.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's not so much calling a guy out. He's not really calling Thiago out saying he could beat him, he did call out Anderson, it's more he has a fight coming up soon. So imo I think he should be talking about Ryan Bader if he's going to talk about other fighters right now. Most guys say they are concentrating on the man in front of them when asked about a different fighter from the guy they are fighting soon. Jones has seemed to be talking about everyone but who he's fighting lately.


Limba already summed up the Anderson Silva topic. Who cares what other fighters say?! i wish more fighters would speak their minds after incidents like Thiago Silva/Vera and Anderson Silva/Maia.

He watched the Thiago Silva fight, was pissed off by his behaviour and tweeted on his account. Whats wrong with that? Bader doesnt have to be on Jones mind 24/7, he can have a little time to watch other mma fights and express his opinion.

I stand by what i said. Fighter or not, fight coming up or not, any fighter, any one can say what ever the hell they want about about any thing the hell they want. Jones came out and said what was on the minds of thousands of people world wide. Thiago acted like a classless prick, JJ was the only fighter to call him out on it, props to him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's not so much calling a guy out. He's not really calling Thiago out saying he could beat him, he did call out Anderson, it's more he has a fight coming up soon. So imo I think he should be talking about Ryan Bader if he's going to talk about other fighters right now. Most guys say they are concentrating on the man in front of them when asked about a different fighter from the guy they are fighting soon. *Jones has seemed to be talking about everyone but who he's fighting lately.*


I am sorry to get involved in your "verbal dispute".

But you said, Jones has been talking about everyone.

Can you give 5 examples pls?
Links, quotes...whatever. Other than this example of course.

Seing how i'm a Jon Jones fan i would very much appreciate it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

strikersrevenge said:


> *...his pre-fight routine is a testament to his skill...*











.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> I am sorry to get involved in your "verbal dispute".
> 
> But you said, Jones has been talking about everyone.
> 
> ...


This with Thiago, that whole bathed in Anderson Silva or something along those lines and I feel like there was someone else he talked about in there. He said about Machida being put on a pedestal when he was champion(was a while ago though). 

I just can't remember the last time I heard Jones say anything about who he's fighting next. The only thing I can remember him saying about Ryan Bader was that he was sick of fighting that style of fighter, because he had moved past it on Inside MMA. Which was kind of disrespectful to Bader. It sounded to me like he thinks he can walk through Bader easily and he needs a better match-up. No he did not say that, but saying you are sick of fighting a style because you've moved past it can be thought to be pretty disrespectful.

I'm not trying to hate on your boy, I'm just saying the last up and comer who was going to wreck everyone that talked like this and called out guys he had no business with was Brandon Vera and I would prefer he not be put in that category. Obviously if he starts taking guys apart in the top ten it won't matter, he won't be Brandon Vera, just saying he wouldn't be the first next big thing to talk and turn out to not be that good.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

look.....u r you and silva is silva. case closed for the win. now go type more bullcrap about this and that because u r a former world champion. lmao. this is good just for comedy. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This with Thiago, that whole bathed in Anderson Silva or something along those lines and I feel like there was someone else he talked about in there. He said about Machida being put on a pedestal when he was champion(was a while ago though).
> 
> I just can't remember the last time I heard Jones say anything about who he's fighting next. The only thing I can remember him saying about Ryan Bader was that he was sick of fighting that style of fighter, because he had moved past it on Inside MMA. Which was kind of disrespectful to Bader. It sounded to me like he thinks he can walk through Bader easily and he needs a better match-up. No he did not say that, but saying you are sick of fighting a style because you've moved past it can be thought to be pretty disrespectful.
> 
> I'm not trying to hate on your boy, I'm just saying the last up and comer who was going to wreck everyone that talked like this and called out guys he had no business with was Brandon Vera and I would prefer he not be put in that category. Obviously if he starts taking guys apart in the top ten it won't matter, he won't be Brandon Vera, just saying he wouldn't be the first next big thing to talk and turn out to not be that good.


Even better, can you find a post where you have ever given Jones a bit of credit for one of his wins?

Even fighters i hate like Rashad Evans i have given credit in the past. I gave him credit for being the better fighter and beating Rampage. I have never seen you given an ounce of credit to Jon Jones EVER! Only critique his performance.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Even better, can you find a post where you have ever given Jones a bit of credit for one of his wins?
> 
> Even fighters i hate like Rashad Evans i have given credit in the past. I gave him credit for being the better fighter and beating Rampage. I have never seen you given an ounce of credit to Jon Jones EVER! Only critique his performance.


I never claimed I did, actually the exact opposite....I've always said he needs to fight someone CLOSE to the top ten before I'll buy the hype.....That's the most I've ever said about the guy, I don't criticize his performances though. I just say he needs to stop crushing cans and fight a guy in the top ten. The only critique I ever had on Jones was against Vera when he kept leaving his arm out.

Like I've said if Jones dismantles Bader, I'll give him his due, his hype will get some merit. Right now he's beaten no one worth the hype he gets imo. I give plenty of fighters I don't like credit for wins and quality performances though. Just I don't feel Jones has put on an impressive performance against anyone worth his hype. His most impressive win was probably over Bonnar, I wasn't posting here when that fight happened.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I never claimed I did, actually the exact opposite....I've always said he needs to fight someone CLOSE to the top ten before I'll buy the hype.....That's the most I've ever said about the guy, I don't criticize his performances though. I just say he needs to stop crushing cans and fight a guy in the top ten. The only critique I ever had on Jones was against Vera when he kept leaving his arm out.


Matt Hamill aint no can, Vera aint a can and Vlad aint a can. Stephan Bonnar aint even a can either.

They arnt world beaters, but they certainly aint no cans either. They are solid fighters.

How you're not able to even give a little bit of praise for his destruction of his opponents is beyond me. The way he man handled Matt Hamill still amazes me.

lol @ ranking vlad and hammill over bonnar.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Matt Hamill aint no can, Vera aint a can and Vlad aint a can. Stephan Bonnar aint even a can either.
> 
> They arnt world beaters, but they certainly aint no cans either. They are solid fighters.
> 
> ...


Do you mean Bonnar over Vlad and Hammill.........

If Jones was just hyped as a great prospect that could be a future champion, no problem. But since he fought Bonnar people are acting like he could win the title now. If you're getting that kind of hype, you don't deserve credit for non-top ten wins. 

But this is starting to go in circles, I won't give the guy credit as a title challenger until he beats someone in the title picture or at least close to it and you'll just keep acting like I hate Jones.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This with Thiago, that whole bathed in Anderson Silva or something along those lines and I feel like there was someone else he talked about in there. He said about Machida being put on a pedestal when he was champion(was a while ago though).
> 
> I just can't remember the last time I heard Jones say anything about who he's fighting next. The only thing I can remember him saying about Ryan Bader was that he was sick of fighting that style of fighter, because he had moved past it on Inside MMA. Which was kind of disrespectful to Bader. It sounded to me like he thinks he can walk through Bader easily and he needs a better match-up. No he did not say that, but saying you are sick of fighting a style because you've moved past it can be thought to be pretty disrespectful.


You gave me 3 examples. The Thiago Silva example doesn't count.
I asked for 5.
And yet, you said he was talking about everyone. When you say "everyone" that meahttp://www.mmaforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1338824ns A LOT of people. I know it was just a figure of speech, though. 

I'm sorry. I don't wanna sound like i'm taking a shot you or something like that. It's just that "my sarcasm mode" is on and it's firing on all cylinders.

Back to being serious though.
You know why you couldn't give me more examples?! Because they don't exist.

so...here i have some examples for ya:
Jon Jones about Machida, June 25 2009, after Machida defeated Rashad:


> "I think Machida is getting a lot of hype, and I know he has lots of big wins over a lot of big fighters, and a lot of experience over me. I don't think he's Christ; I think he's very beatable. They're looking at him and his karate like he's Bruce Lee. He's not Bruce Lee. He's very beatable. I honestly believe that a great Muay Thai champion will beat a great karate fighter any day; it's been proven on lots of occasions. If Machida has (the belt) by the time I get to that level, I'll be ready for him. I'll have a lot of game planning and a lot of strategy ready. I want to be that greater Muay Thai fighter to beat a great karate champion. I'm going to go out there and pull the trigger if I ever get to fight Machida. *I respect him a lot, but I definitely think he's very beatable.* I know I have a lot of time before I get to that level of fighting him, but when I do, I definitely won't be nervous or intimidated by him at all, and (I'll be) ready to fight him."


He didn't talk any sh*t about him. In fact he talked so much truth in this interview...it's scary to read for some haters.

Jon Jones about Anderson Silva in the same interview:


> Anderson Silva, I admire him because (of) the way he thinks outside of the box and the way he strikes. It seems as if any time he gets an opportunity to touch you, he'll touch you; he'll throw it. Sometimes it's not the most devastating hit, but he just got in on you. They say his accuracy is one of the highest. That's what I look up to him for.
> He'll throw the weirdest strike just to be able to touch you. And the fact that he touched you and you couldn't block it -- doesn't necessarily have to hurt you, but (he's) scoring points. I just love that about him. He'll punch you in the shoulder if it's open, and that's so cool. Just things that you don't expect.


Link here

This time, Jon Jones about Bader and Anderson Silva:


> I thought Ryan Bader was exposed a bit as far as his wrestling ability. Nogueira not being a wrestler and considering the fact that Nogueira was able to stuff a lot of his takedowns, it was very interesting for me to watch. But I respect Ryan Bader as an opponent. I respect that he’s never lost a fight. I am up for the challenge and I’m excited by the challenge. I’m confident because I study, study, study and, yes, I have some physical attributes that maybe give me an advantage.”


and


> “I’ve bathed myself in Anderson Silva. I think I’d have an advantage going into a fight with him because I’ve studied him so much. I’ve patterned my career after Anderson. You can’t really say you know Anderson Silva, because, like me, he can pull off pretty much anything he wants to pull off, whatever he trained for that specific fight."
> 
> “So, you can’t know Anderson Silva, but you can understand who he is and how he thinks and how he operates.”


Link here

and here talking about him being matched8up against Ryan Bader.





Everything i posted was parts of Jon Jones interviews. he didn't just came out and started talking about others. And nothing he said gave the slightest hint about him being disrespectful in any way towards other fighters.
The difference between confidence and cockiness is a thin line, and imo Jones hasn't crossed that line. 
He is confident in his skills and feels like he has all the tools to become a great champion.

So far, he is right! 
And as dar as i'm concerned, all the haters can go ________ themselves!

Best regards


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Do you mean Bonnar over Vlad and Hammill.........
> 
> If Jones was just hyped as a great prospect that could be a future champion, no problem. But since he fought Bonnar people are acting like he could win the title now. If you're getting that kind of hype, you don't deserve credit for non-top ten wins.
> 
> ...


Yes, haters gonna hate.

The fact that you cant even praise his domination over Hamill is amazing to me, astounding.

Who has claimed he can win the title right now? Jones is a great prospect and could be a future champion, that is my evaluation of him as a fighter. You give him no credit for any of his wins.

Would he beat Rua, i dont think he could, but it would make for an epic fight. Rua has the ground game to threaten Jones and the brutal muay Thai to stop him on the feet.

Pretty much every other fighter in the division i can see him winning comfortably against.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Randy Couture spanked Tito's butt.
Anderson Silva taunts and dances around all of the time.
Nate Quarry humiliated Kalib Starnes.

I really can't see how it is so different when Thiago Silva does something humiliating.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TheJame said:


> ..And here's more evidence that you are one of the worst posters on this forum. As usual, your "arguments" have no ground.


LOL

One word Sir: *"ARGUMENTS"*

Please explain to the audience why am i one of the worst posters on this forum! 

If you succeed in that i promise you i will admit i was wrong, i will say i'm sorry and i will delete my account. 
Hell...i'll even send you a gift: a box of chocolates, a bottle of expensive wine....flowers. You name it.

In the meantime, read my other posts, on this thread and in general. Only short of 3000 posts. 
Or maybe you already did that. 
Maybe this is how you came to the conclusion i am one of the worst posters. :confused02:

I have some people telling me i am pretty good at this thing called posting, on this Forum i mean.
Maybe they all lied. 

PS:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Randy Couture spanked Tito's butt.
> Anderson Silva taunts and dances around all of the time.
> *Kalib Starnes* humiliated Kalib Starnes.
> 
> I really can't see how it is so different when Thiago Silva does something humiliating.


fixed!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mckeever doesn't represent your side of the case well limba.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Randy Couture spanked Tito's butt.
> Anderson Silva taunts and dances around all of the time.
> Nate Quarry humiliated Kalib Starnes.
> 
> I really can't see how it is so different when Thiago Silva does something humiliating.


Kalib Starnes deserved worse than what he got.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> mckeever doesn't represent your side of the case well limba.


I disagree with this...

I have read the whole topic and the main point Mckeever was trying to make that certain individuals are to ignorant to understand is that JJ is entitled to his opinion, same as anyone on here. All these people saying don't argue with Mckeever just walk away is that because they're wrong and don't know enough to argue back with more than petty insults and family guy videos?

Also loving the fact that rachel<3shogun cant make her mind up :confused02: I mean whose alt account is this?

This isn't directed at you by the way before you think I'm picking sides or starting wars but I don't want to double post 

I guess the haters such as 'THE JAME' and 'Life B Ez' would prefer all fighters kept their opinions to themselves? Now I'm sorry but it's what the fighters have to say that generates a good percentage of the topics/threads on forums.

One of the posts 'Limba' posted with facts and quotes about what JJ really has said about other fighters show a great deal of respect and I'm sorry if JJ isn't spending all his free time trashing Bader :sarcastic12: 

On the subject of Silva having only lost twice to very strong opponents you have to say he's a beast though but he had the fight won and was disrespectful. Maybe he should have concentrated on finishing the fight instead? Something JJ managed if I'm not mistaken?

One thing I am sure of is too many people spend their time disagreeing with other posters without explaining why. It's a forum not everybody's opinions are the same but if you want to disagree at least take the time to remove your head from your ass and back it up with facts :thumb02:

My $3.12 anyways :confused03:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I said it once and ill say it again! DONT F WITH THIAGO SILVA


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I said it once and ill say it again! DONT F WITH THIAGO SILVA


jones will be lucky if silva doesnt come to his house and kick down his door and scare the shite out of him with a power drill


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> mckeever doesn't represent your side of the case well limba.


It's not about sides here!
McKeever has his opinion and i have mine. It just happens that in this case, our opinions are very similar.
I am not trying to convince anyone to like Jon Jones. 
But it felt like the discussions turned into a feud, between posters. 

I tried to make it as easy as possible for others to understand my opinions. I posted a lot of links, quotes, , even a video - and everything sustains my point of view. I used sarcasm, but it's not my fault some people have a poor capacity of comprehending anything else than insults and short sentences like: "you are an idiot" or "you are one of the worst...". And it's sad, because when you ask them to provide arguments to back up their posts, they go quiet...:confused02: Strange...



sg160187 said:


> I disagree with this...
> 
> I have read the whole topic and *the main point Mckeever was trying to make that certain individuals are to ignorant to understand is that JJ is entitled to his opinion, same as anyone on here*. All these people saying don't argue with Mckeever just walk away is that because they're wrong and don't know enough to argue back with more than petty insults and family guy videos?


Finally! 



sg160187 said:


> Also loving the fact that rachel<3shogun cant make her mind up :confused02: I mean whose alt account is this?
> 
> This isn't directed at you by the way before you think I'm picking sides or starting wars but I don't want to double post
> 
> I guess the haters such as 'THE JAME' and 'Life B Ez' would prefer all fighters kept their opinions to themselves? *Now I'm sorry but it's what the fighters have to say that generates a good percentage of the topics/threads on forums.*


Agreed!



sg160187 said:


> *One of the posts 'Limba' posted with facts and quotes about what JJ really has said about other fighters show a great deal of respect and I'm sorry if JJ isn't spending all his free time trashing Bader :sarcastic12:*
> 
> On the subject of Silva having only lost twice to very strong opponents you have to say he's a beast though but he had the fight won and was disrespectful. Maybe he should have concentrated on finishing the fight instead? Something JJ managed if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> ...


And thanks for getting my point.
I guess it's not as hard as some people think.

For a second i thought i was writing my posts in romanian. :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> It's not about sides here!
> McKeever has his opinion and i have mine. It just happens that in this case, our opinions are very similar.
> I am not trying to convince anyone to like Jon Jones.
> But it felt like the discussions turned into a feud, between posters.
> ...


there are no facts that you use to back up this type of argument.,this is a personal opinion argument, i personally would be pissed off if i was thiago thinking who the hell are you to judge my fighting when i haven't said a word about you and you a just a up and comer and im a veteran. i'd be disappointed in soti if he said frankie was disrespectful for saying he won the fight at 125.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> there are no facts that you use to back up this type of argument.,this is a personal opinion argument, i personally would be pissed off if i was thiago thinking who the hell are you to judge my fighting when i haven't said a word about you and you a just a up and comer and im a veteran. i'd be disappointed in soti if he said frankie was disrespectful for saying he won the fight at 125.


People like you are incapable of getting involved in any argument or debate that uses common sense or logic. For example; "...disappointed in soti if he said frankie was disrespectful for saying he won the fight at 125"

How can you even try and compare this to an incident like Silva humiliating Vera or Anderson humiliating Maia? How does your brain even operate? 

Saying you thought you won a close fight which ended up a draw (which i dont believe frankie came out and said any way) is COMPLETELY different to some one embarrassing and humiliating another person infront of thousands of people.

You obviously dont quite understand how silvas actions or probably anderson silvas actions could have been seen as very disrespectful so i advise you to learn some ******* respect.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't worry, Jon, Rampage will be there to teach Thiago a lesson.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ace70 said:


> Kalib Starnes deserved worse than what he got.


Quarry was irritated because Starnes was running away and not engaging. Silva was irritated because Vera was in the fetal position letting Silva pound on him. I don't see the difference other than Vera was just curled up and Starnes was moving away.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Jon-Jones-on-Thiago-Silva-Id-love-to-give-him-a-slap-in-the-face-11479



I completely agree with everything JBJ had to say in this matter. 
I really appreciate fighters/persons who place respect above all.
ʹm now a BIG fan of him.

GO Bones :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok, everyone back on topic please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

w ow, this thread consisted of limba making a great point, and some trolls being paid attention to. i like the A.silva and his actions vs maia being compared to thiago's. anderson got a lot of hate for that yet for thiago to drum a guys back is fine. i get the feeling if jones did that there would be a ton of hate. 
thiago did something stupid, while i thought it was funny it was pretty messed up to do on top of all the other antics that took place during the fight. its funny how this is acceptable while as a kid, jones telling on kids when they smoked weed caused a small uproar. lol


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> w ow, this thread consisted of limba making a great point, and some trolls being paid attention to. i like the A.silva and his actions vs maia being compared to thiago's. anderson got a lot of hate for that yet for thiago to drum a guys back is fine. i get the feeling if jones did that there would be a ton of hate.
> thiago did something stupid, while i thought it was funny it was pretty messed up to do on top of all the other antics that took place during the fight. its funny how this is acceptable while as a kid, jones telling on kids when they smoked weed caused a small uproar. lol


lol thats one thing i really disliked about him...i still think hes a cool guy but thats messed up man...snitches..:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> People like you are incapable of getting involved in any argument or debate that uses common sense or logic. For example; "...disappointed in soti if he said frankie was disrespectful for saying he won the fight at 125"
> 
> How can you even try and compare this to an incident like Silva humiliating Vera or Anderson humiliating Maia? How does your brain even operate?
> 
> ...


everyone is sick of you lewis, you rub everyone the wrong way which is exactly why noone likes you, and frankie did say he won the last 4 rounds if you saw the press conference 
, i made the soti point to show i was not making any biased opinions affect my posts, so shut your noise hole and we won't have any problems got it:angry01:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> everyone is sick of you lewis, you rub everyone the wrong way which is exactly why noone likes you, and frankie did say he won the last 4 rounds if you saw the press conference
> , i made the soti point to show i was not making any biased opinions affect my posts, so shut your noise hole and we won't have any problems got it:angry01:


lol @ this.

You obviously suffer from some sort of medical condition. You're not right in the head.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol @ this.
> 
> You obviously suffer from some sort of medical condition. You're not right in the head.


ignore it all you like lewis, your the one living like an outcast despite people trying to help your social disorder.


----------

